# Passport photo booths location in UK



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

Yesterday, my wife successfully passed her LITUK test without any problems 

Next goal is to attend the in-person appointment in a few days so we can hopefully get her ILR before any rule changes based on KOL endorsement on her passport. Before that we need to get passport size photos. Does any know knows common location places for passport photo booths typically found in the UK?:confused2:

I actually already had UK passport size photos of her and mine in the US but I seem to have misplaced and now feel little rushed to get this done asap before our appointment 

Thank you!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

manny.j said:


> Yesterday, my wife successfully passed her LITUK test without any problems
> 
> Next goal is to attend the in-person appointment in a few days so we can hopefully get her ILR before any rule changes based on KOL endorsement on her passport. Before that we need to get passport size photos. Does any know knows common location places for passport photo booths typically found in the UK?:confused2:
> 
> ...


Congratulations to your wife!

I'm not sure if this is still the case, but main railway stations and bus stations used to have photo booths.

teuchter


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Most of the groceries stores like ASDA, Sainsbury's or Tesco have booths.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Our post office has a booth. Awful pics but they do work


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Many of the big food stores like Tesc, Asda, Sainsburys etc have photo booths.


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

Many thanks Teuchter, Johanna, AIS and Fergie  Aim to get this done by today.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

And in large shopping centres (what you call malls), with the advantage of free parking if out of town. Passport photos (you get a set of 4) are around £5, and some machines take notes as well as coins.


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

Joppa said:


> And in large shopping centres (what you call malls), with the advantage of free parking if out of town. Passport photos (you get a set of 4) are around £5, and some machines take notes as well as coins.


Thanks buddy. We went to our local post-office and got 5 photos for £5 for both of us  Now just to print a few letters and the application of my wife for ILR is all set


----------

